# Really need your help on this one... rock tumbler for wood



## Ianmorrow

Okay guys, I really need some advice on this one. I'll try to provide as much information as I can, but I'm still doing a lot of planning at this point. 

I make custom wooden guitar picks, each of which I meticulously sand by hand from 220 to 12,000 (micro mesh). As you can imagine, its pretty tedious, and just not efficient enough for a business application. So I need a way to quickly sand (to remove 220 scratches), and polish all of my picks, without doing it by hand. 

My first guess was to use a rotary, or vibratory tumbler that is used for polishing jewelry or stones. I found some from this site: http://rocktumbler.com/vibratory.shtml 

I know that a lot of furniture factories use this method, but I'm not sure whether you can use these tumblers to actually polish things, or whether they are just used to soften edges. 

I know that it all depends on the media you use, and the machine you have. For me, its very important to keep the bevels, and shape of the picks consistent. So I guess I need to be using a pretty mild media (crushed walnut shells?). My other question is, how long would it take to polish the picks? and how many different medias would I have to use to achieve a high luster?

Is this really a practical, applicable solution to this problem? If so, what things do I need to look out for? If this won't work for me, do you have any suggestions for how I can do this properly? 

The success of my production process is ultimately what will either make or break my business. I've been looking around for solutions to this issue for a while, and this seems like the best solution.


Additional information:

-The woods I use are quite dense (ebony, Lignum Vitae, DIW, etc)
-I would like to put the picks in the tumbler AFTER I complete the final shaping and beveling
-The picks are about the size of a quarter, or slightly larger
-I would like to be able to polish a batch of picks in a couple of hours or less
-Even if the tumbler just does most of the work for me, that would help tremendously, I will probably do a final polish by hand.

Thanks so much for any advice!!


----------



## Schroedc

I'd think the tumbling action would soften or round over the edges quite a bit. Maybe a vibratory shell cleaner like the reloaders use to clean their brass?


----------



## rob3232

Schroedc said:


> I'd think the tumbling action would soften or round over the edges quite a bit. Maybe a vibratory shell cleaner like the reloaders use to clean their brass?


I agree with Colin. A vibe would be the way to go and walnut shells sound good also. They sell the vibes for rocks and a lighter version for rifle shells. I think the lighter (smaller motor?) one would work for you and save you some $$. I polish lake supeior agates with the two that I have.( One rotary and one vibe)It will take some time to get it all figured out, so I would suggest starting with something that has not to much time into it. I think it will work but you will need to find the proper medium and time frame for each specie.
Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## ButchC

I don't know a lot about the vibratory polishers, but seems to me that if you'd be able to attach the picks to the side of the polisher/tumbler, it would reduce the chance of the edges being damaged. You'd have to polish one side and then the other, or if you could somehow suspend the picks in a structure that looks like a circular ladder that would fit inside the polisher/tumbler?

I dunno. Just had a vision of ruining the edge that I know that you work hard to perfect.

Butch


----------



## Woodsman

I have used a cement mixer with the paddles removed before filled with about 30# of sand to sand (lol) smaller pieces. It seems to work fairly efficiently. I also have a brass polisher and would be happy to test some for you if you like. I could try different media in it and see which might work the best.


----------



## Ianmorrow

I really appreciate the advice guys! I am going to look into some vibratory brass tumblers. 

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## SDB777

Ianmorrow said:


> I really appreciate the advice guys! I am going to look into some vibratory brass tumblers.
> 
> I'll keep you updated!



Try midwayusa.com 
Always deals on 'reloading' equipment there....




Scott (if I had seven fingers I could play) B


----------



## davebug

Not polishing wood but still delicate items, check this out it may give you an idea or two http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Restoring_with_a_Tumbler.


----------

